# Windows Store downloads trotz Gigabit Internet deutlich zu langsam...



## maik005 (25. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe nun seit einigen Tagen einen 1 Gigabit Anschluss von Vodafone.
Die Bandreite liegt auch rund um die Uhr an und ist nutzbar.
Betrieben wird der Anschluss mit einer eigenen FritzBox 6591.

Problem ist, dass Downloads im Windows Store (xBox Gamepass App) extrem langsam sind.
teils nur 50Mbit, meist rund 150-200Mbit.
Selten mal 400-500 Mbit, dass aber auch nur spät nachts und auch nicht lange.

Starte ich nebenbei einen anderen Download erreicht dieser problemlos die 900+Mbit.

Auch uPlay, Steam und Epic Store erreichen wesentlich höhere Geschwindigkeiten und das zu jeder Tageszeit.

Ist die Serverzahl/Anbindung für den Microsoft Store sooooo schlecht?
Kann man irgendetwas tun?

Jetzt habe ich gerade mal beim laufenden Download den Ethernet-Adapter in Windows deaktiviert und wieder aktiviert.
Zusätzlich noch über das WebUI der FritzBox eine neue IP angefordert.
Statt wie vorher seit 20 Minuten mit ca. 130 Mbit zu laden lädt der Store das Spiel nun plötzlich mit 450-470 Mbit. Konstant seit nun 10 Minuten 

Gibt es vielleicht ein Routing Problem zwischen Vodafone und den Microsoft Servern für den Store?
Vor allem aber, was habt ihr für Geschwindigkeiten?

Gruß
maik005

PS:
aktuelles Windows 10 Pro, keine Sicherheitssoftware/Firewall außer dem Windows Defender, der Windows Firewall und der FritzBox Firewall aktiv.


----------



## marko597710 (25. Februar 2020)

das liegt am store selber es kommt auf das spiel an was für Daten hat gleiche hat ich mit ff15


----------



## maik005 (25. Februar 2020)

habe es mit verschiedenen aus dem Gamepass probiert, immer das selbe.



> Statt wie vorher seit 20 Minuten mit ca. 130 Mbit zu laden lädt der Store das Spiel nun plötzlich mit 450-470 Mbit. Konstant seit nun 10 Minuten


und weg...
innerhalb von Sekunden von 450Mbit auf 30-50Mbit runter


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. Februar 2020)

marko597710 schrieb:


> das liegt am store selber es kommt auf das spiel an was für Daten hat gleiche hat ich mit ff15


Jein eher an dein Windows (Version) bzw. dein System. Kenne so einige hier die ebenfalls das Problem haben.
Bei mir persönlich und auf den Rechnern von Freunden und Bekannten läuft es reibungslos.
Ich z.b. lad mir full Speed (250 mbit/s) und lad mit ca. 30 MB die Sekunde) im store bzw via Game Pass herunter.

Da gibt es im Netz einige Walkthrough die man mal ausprobieren könnte.


----------



## maik005 (25. Februar 2020)

erzähle mal bitte welche.
Falls du das aufheben der Brenzung für Hintergrund/Vordergrund Downloads meinst, das hab ich schon.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. Februar 2020)

maik005 schrieb:


> erzähle mal bitte welche.
> Falls du das aufheben der Brenzung für Hintergrund/Vordergrund Downloads meinst, das hab ich schon.


Store Caches zurückgesetzt? Beschränkungsoptionen in den Settings überprüft?
Downloadoptimierungsoption deaktiviert?
Wie behebt man das Problem: Microsoft Store Slow Download - Windows Bulletin Tutorials

Ansonsten ist Google dein Freund und Helfer.


----------



## maik005 (25. Februar 2020)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Store Caches zurückgesetzt? Beschränkungsoptionen in den Settings überprüft?
> Downloadoptimierungsoption deaktiviert?
> Wie behebt man das Problem: Microsoft Store Slow Download - Windows Bulletin Tutorials
> 
> Ansonsten ist Google dein Freund und Helfer.



Hab alles aus dem Link schon durch.
Google natürlich auch benutzt bin seit Tagen an dem Problem dran.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. Februar 2020)

maik005 schrieb:


> Hab alles aus dem Link schon durch.
> Google natürlich auch benutzt bin seit Tagen an dem Problem dran.


Wie verhält es sich denn wenn du die Leitung mal auf 400 mbit/s oder so über den Router bzw dem Lan Port beschränkst?


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2020)

> Betrieben wird der Anschluss mit einer eigenen FritzBox 6591.


Ist der Power-Mode in der Fritz Box aktiv? 

Im Menüpunkt „_Heimnetz_“ klickst du auf „_Netzwerk_“ und dann oben auf den Reiter „_Netzwerkeinstellungen_“. Dort siehst du unter „_LAN-Einstellungen_“ eine Auflistung der verschiedenen LAN-Ports – und kannst dort zwischen „Green Mode“ und „Power Mode“ wechseln.

Noch ein kleiner Tipp der aber nichts mit deinem Problem zu tun hat,  wäre die Aktivierung des Stealth-Modes. Diesen findest du unter:  Internet -> Filter -> Listen.
Der Stealth-Mode blockt Ping-Anfragen von außen. Mit diesen  Ping-Abfragen ist es möglich ganze Andressbereiche zu scannen. Abgesehen  hat es der Angreifer auf die Geräte die ggf. antworten. Und genau  dieses Szenario unterdrückt der Stealth-Mode.


----------



## maik005 (26. Februar 2020)

@*<<Painkiller>>

*Power Modus ist natürlich aktiv, sonst würde bei anderen Downloads ja 1 Gibt nicht erreicht sondern nur max 100 Mbit 
Stealth Modus der FritzBox Firewall ist auch aktiv, allerdings ist die Geschwindigkeit ohne auch nicht anders.

@majinvegeta20
ich frage mich was das bringen sollte?
Gerade lade ich Dead by Daylight...
Startete mit 200 Mbit, sprang dann auf 550Mbit...  und nun springt er immer mal wieder zwischen 50, 200 und 500 Mbit hin und her jeweils einige Sekunden...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (26. Februar 2020)

maik005 schrieb:


> @majinvegeta20
> ich frage mich was das bringen sollte?
> Gerade lade ich Dead by Daylight...
> Startete mit 200 Mbit, sprang dann auf 550Mbit...  und nun springt er immer mal wieder zwischen 50, 200 und 500 Mbit hin und her jeweils einige Sekunden...



Um herauszufinden ab welcher Geschwindigkeit die Sprünge überhaupt auftauchen.
Könnte ja sein, das es ab einer gewissen max Geschwindigkeit nicht vorkommt. 

Du hast nach Tipps und Rat gefragt. Hast mehr als einen Rat bekommen. Ob du nun unsere Vorschläge in die Tat umsetzt, liegt allerdings ganz bei dir.


----------

